# I'm New Pregnant Mare ?



## FREEWAYCAT1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I Have A 12 Yr Old Arab Mare, I Have Had Her For About 6 Mnths Now, When I Got Her She Was Thin, We Also Got A Gelding At The Same Time, He Was Also Thin, They Have Both Been On The Same Diet, The Gelding Has Filled Out Nicely, The Mare Has Put On Massive Weight, But Mainly In Her Belly, Today She Has Been Constantly Get Up And Down Spinning Circles, Laying Down Strecthed Out, She Stands Up And Shakes, Yawning Alot. I Bought Her From A Auction I Dont Now If She Is Breed. Her Udder Doesn't Look Any Diffrent, Could I Have A Mare In False Labor? Is She Getting Ready To FOAl? Or Something Else, She Is Not A Horse That Layes Down Often.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you had the vet out ? 2if she was mine the vet would have been called


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i think it will be good to call the vet and keep a look out for if she start waxing it sound like you may be having a new little one on the way please let me know


----------



## FREEWAYCAT1 (Mar 9, 2008)

She Is Back To Normal Today, I Guess I Will Just Keep My Eye On Her.


----------

